

Ask HN: Where can I get free wordpress themes legally? - malditojavi


======
anthony_franco
WordPress' official theme directory is the best place. Otherwise you run the
risk of having malware secretly implanted in your site:
[https://wordpress.org/themes/](https://wordpress.org/themes/)

------
cryptex_vinci
Beside official theme directory, you can check these sites

    
    
      www.wpmudev.org  
      www.hongkiat.com  
      www.techradar.com  
      www.creativebloq.com  
      www.webdesignerdepot.com  
      www.1stwebdesigner.com  
      www.towfiqi.com

